# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal dari Pontianak

## andidarmali81

Halo Om-om sekalian..

Nama saya Andi, salam kenal dari Pontianak.. saya masih nubie dan sudah mendapat banyak ilmu dan manfaat dari situs koi-s.org.

Mudah - mudahan komunitas ini terus berkembang dan semakin ramai.

----------


## Soegianto

salam kenal selamat bergabung di forum ini

----------

